# Longhair Cream & Blue-Cream Cat Association Show



## llegamos0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Longhair Cream & Blue Cat Association show open to Persian, Exotic and Household pets per the colours in the colours in the schedule. Schedule available from our website Home. Entries close 20th February. Show open to visitors between 12.30 - 3.00 p.m. Venue: 1st Twyford Scout Headquarters, Loddon Hall Road, Twyford, Berkshire RG10 9JA
Come along to this wonderful friendly little show.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

got a show the week before... and the week after... plus its too far..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't go as you don't have a section for colourpoints even though I have a cream CP little girl... Would you possibly consider expanding next year to include all or even some more Persians?


----------

